# Custom LED lower fascia inserts



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

LOL, Ok so you had those pics in your pocket already. Looks super clean, well done.

Im pretty sure you should order up a couple dozen sets of inserts and share your skills with the forum members. Im sure it would pay for your fancy tail lights . Each time you do it, the product gets better. Like i said, if I did not have the RS, I'd be on that mod!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

You stole my idea! Oh man, I've been talking about this for weeks. 

Can you pm me some details and closer pics? I want to do this right now


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Very clean install & kudos to you for taking that mod on..


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

looks good man


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

forget the PM, post for all to see... Nice!


----------



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

very nice. can you send me pm with the link of the site you ordered it?thanks


----------



## Oh5V (Jan 4, 2011)

nosidefcp said:


> very nice. can you send me pm with the link of the site you ordered it?thanks


I didnt order them, I made them using $20 LED strips from Autozone.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Very nice job!


----------



## gunner22 (Nov 20, 2010)

Very nice looking. Much more budget friendly than the imported version. I really like how LED's look on this car.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

I saw some strips of leds at auto zone and they are adhesive for mounting and only stated they are water resistant... keep us posted on durabilty.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

cerbomark said:


> I saw some strips of leds at auto zone and they are adhesive for mounting and only stated they are water resistant... keep us posted on durabilty.


 My son has cheap LED strips that he installed on his car months ago and they are holding up good. He just used better 2 sided tape than what came with them.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I like the idea! They look awesome. Maybe a lighter color and why not, put them on 45 degree, it could be a different suggestion!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> I like the idea! They look awesome. Maybe a lighter color and why not, put them on 45 degree, it could be a different suggestion!


a 45degree angle?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> a 45degree angle?


  OK, maybe just 30 degree…


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

ohhhh ok. i thought you mean the angle of the light, aka. you wanted it to point straight up? i was confused :/


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

i dont know about the 30 degrees?


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

I think they are good as he has them, they flow nicely with the front.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hmmm I looked at this today but I couldn't find an easy way to get the plastic inserts out of the fascia. Do we have to come from behind and push them? How do we take these out?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...use high-intensity *YELLOW* LED's and you've got quasi-*FOG* LAMPS!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...use high-intensity *YELLOW* LED's and you've got quasi-*FOG* LAMPS!


The OP has some shade of blue it seems, I got the straight white ones, we'll see how it goes. If it ever stops snowing here maybe I can install these


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

The more I look at the front of my cruze the more I think I would like to see an insert where the fog lamps go that is flush with the bumpers ( imagine that the black plastic insert was just a flat piece that was screwed in there) and has the same kind of mesh design as the grill; maybe a bit smaller. The World Touring cars seem to have that look but they use a metal screen I think. To me that would look pretty sharp. Has anybody seen anything like that?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...from the OP's pictures, the "fascia" inserts appear to be 'snapped' in place by a tag on one side and a plastic detent/latch on the other:


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...from the OP's pictures, the "fascia" inserts appear to be 'snapped' in place by a tag on one side and a plastic detent/latch on the other:


but how do you access that tab to take them out? from behind? i cant see any easy to get behind the fascia either


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Has anyone figured out a good way to get access like OH is showing here?


----------



## cruze99 (Jan 18, 2011)

He must of pressed in the plastic detent latch somehow but I can't see how to access it at all. I really want to do this mod. 

Also, How exactly did you tap into the electrical?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...from his pictures, it looks like he just "spliced into" the power lead going to the SIDE (amber) RUNNING LAMP (white plastic unit on left) on each side.


----------



## Oh5V (Jan 4, 2011)

sorry for taking so long to respond...


To get the covers out, you must access them from behind.

I read its pretty complicated to open of the lower splash sheilds under the car so i found a small opening that i could manage to slid my hand into and touch the back of the covers. Then there is a small phillps screw that holds the cover in, as well as several locking tabs. once the screw is out, i used a stubby screwdriver, then feel around and push the detents and pop the covers out.

i did not reinstall the screw after i reinstalled them since they fit very tight without it.

also keep in mind that you need to remove and reinsert the temp sensor on the drivers cover, but this can be done after you pop it out.

I used the "white" led strip but yes, it looks kinda blueish.. i may change it in the future in i find a better style strip


Also, i now have 1400 miles on the car with these lights in place and no issues whatsoever. Thats alot of driving in snow and wet highway conditions.


oh...and for tapping into the electrical... using crimp connectors to the wires for the front bumper side marker light...red led wire to purple(or colored) and black LED wire to black wire.











here are the screw mounting holes and better shots of the locking tabs


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh5V said:


> ...I made them using $20 LED strips from *Autozone*.


...if you don't mind, exactly which LED strips from *Autozone™* did you use?

...was each LED strip each long enough by itself or did you have to splice _two_ LED strips together for each fascia?


----------



## Oh5V (Jan 4, 2011)

as for which exact strip, id have to visit the store again and take a picture.

it was in a package of (2) 12" long strips, with a tester button on the packaging so that you could test/see how they lit up.

and each side is just 1 strip.

edit: i THINK they are *"Pilot CZ-3008W Phantom 12" LED Light Strip*"

in this pic you can see how i notched the sides of the cover(after i cut down the center of the ridge line) to allow the strips to fit into place better.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

..."Thanks," I'll check the *Autozone™* website for them.

...I'm leaning toward samething but using *yellow* LED's for froggy-lamps.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

they have a bunch of colors at autozone, i just purchased the same set as the OP a few weeks ago


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Started this project tonight with a set of spare covers. I've taped off the LED strip like Oh5v did, will probably sand and mount the strips to the cover tomorrow. Then we wait for spring to remove the fascia   so excited


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...how about some "pix's" of what you've done so far?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...how about some "pix's" of what you've done so far?


Good idea 
I haven't gotten very far so it's a good time to take some pics, will take and upload later


----------



## darkmeth (Jan 18, 2011)

*Awesome DIY!*

Please share updated pics, very interested in this mod..


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, after doing 1 full side, I've realized that (mostly) because it's an external mod, it looks way too cheap and half-ass to put on my car. It's probably due to my craftsmanship, but I told myself I would do this car right, only use real parts and professional installs when needed... snapped some pics anyways though:


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

And... the final product:










(there are a few more pics in my gallery)


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...that looks *good* (from way over here in Arizona-wink,wink)!

...how "bright" do those LEDs 'shine' at normal 12.6 Vdc battery voltage?

...this is what's available from SuperRichMotors (So.Korea dealer):










...but, I don't know their co$t.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The ones you posted Cuda are on ebay for $230 i think
They are not very bright, they're more like markers, not actual fogs by any means

They would look cool but after doing it, and looking at them, it's way too "shoddy" for me, i'd rather do it right


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...so, what's the spacing _between_ the individual LED's and how *bright* are they? Water & weather proof?



shawn672 said:


> And... the final product:


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

The spacing between is circuitry and little labels saying "cut here" - you can cut the strip to size if you needed - i didnt

They are supposed to be weather and water proof - they are encased in a soft plastic - feels like clear rubber over the strip

As I said in the last post, they are not very bright, they're more like markers then fog lights. I'm not sure what to compare it to as far as brightness, maybe about the same light output as my side marker on my cruze. in complete darkness you can stare at them without blinding you, but they're not super dull either. Light output only extends about 9-12 inches from the strip


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...so more like "daytime running" lamps than "*froggie*" lamps, right?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

even less light output then DRL


----------



## Thommo10 (Feb 8, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> even less light output then DRL



Well I have the Ebay one installed, was around $160 to purchase, and friend Auto-electrician installed them. They have currently been wired into the parking lights, so can be switched off (so they will come on in all three light settings, Parkers, Headlights and Auto mode). Can be changed so they do come on as soon as car ignition is turned.

They are not as bright as some other DRL's I have seen, but they do still look good.

You are a legend for doing it for $25 wish I had the skill to do that, they do not look to different


----------



## CruznDude87 (Feb 9, 2011)

Good job on that detail m8, so I want to do the same idea, except would it be possible to connect it to the yellow light that will make it a turning signal as well, just like the new mercedes and audi lower led lights ? where did you get this strip ? and how did you put it on that black part ? glue ?


----------



## CruznDude87 (Feb 9, 2011)

would it be possible to connect the red strip to the yellow turning signal lights ?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes you can do that Cruzn, just splice the turning signal wire instead of the side marker


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

okay im still having trouble getting the dang cover off =/


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

ifiwasperfect said:


> okay im still having trouble getting the dang cover off =/


Lol ditto, I could not get those dang fog covers out.. wait until spring hits, the plastic will loosen up and not be as stiff


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

shawn672 said:


> Lol ditto, I could not get those dang fog covers out.. wait until spring hits, the plastic will loosen up and not be as stiff


okay, but how did you actually get to the back of it?!did you jack the car up or anything?? I dont see an opening at all!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

there is an underbody cover that just covers from the radiator/intercooler up to the front fascia - a couple plastic tabs and 2 hex screws hold it in


----------



## ifiwasperfect (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks shawn!


----------



## brewer (Feb 15, 2011)

here we go!
Not sure if I'm a fan of the "wavy-ness" in the LED strip, but it looks nice!
LED Fog Lamp Light For Chevrolet CRUZE 2009 2010 2011 - eBay (item 260735432848 end time Mar-12-11 06:21:56 PST)


----------



## brewer (Feb 15, 2011)

Here's another model:
Xauto Chevy Holden Cruze LED Fog Lamp Day Light - eBay (item 260556927989 end time Feb-15-11 18:32:01 PST)

it says for Australian models only though?


----------



## brewer (Feb 15, 2011)

bump... doesn't anyone want the custom LEDs?
Or has anyone bought aftermarket ones yet??


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

brewer said:


> Here's another model:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't work in the northern hemisphere.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

why not rob?


----------



## brewer (Feb 15, 2011)

I bet they would still work!
does anyone know?

I'm gonna try my luck on trying it myself. Just called the dealership and the replacement black plastic inserts are $13 a piece, and you can get the LED strips pretty cheap.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry... I was joking. I forgot the emoticon.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Custom Fogs*

Im considering paying the dealer to put the factory fogs on so i get the new switch and they flash my ecu to be able to use it, then do the switch to the LED ones shown above or custom make them. i also found a place that has the chrome bezel that goes over the factory fogs so it looks like the rs ones. I was told its 300$ installed in under a half hour. the parts alone are almost 200$ so it seems like a good deal.


----------

